
Writing an Operating System with Modula-3 (1995) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~savage/papers/Wcsss96m3os.pdf
======
moomin
Modula-3 was a required course at Cambridge, including for postgrad (which I
did). I _hated_ it, and so did most of the others on the course.

It did structural polymorphism well before Go, but did the whole thing through
a 32-bit hash. This meant you could (quite easily) structure a type that was
castable to Int, String, anything you wanted...

And OMG the ridiculously verbose syntax.

~~~
zumatic
[quote]And OMG the ridiculously verbose syntax.[/quote]

Not as bad as Ada, VHDL, Cobol etc.!

~~~
moomin
Seriously, we were using 80x25 terminals, and everyone was designing languages
where you couldn't write a simple function that fit on the page!

------
drudru11
Interesting. I have never heard of Modula-3. I remember Modula-2 and then
Oberon. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
zumatic
It was very influential on Java (as the Java people acknowledged in their
early documents) and C# (unsafe types).

